# How to fix a dripping external tap?



## mibson (Jan 16, 2010)

My tap outside of my house is dripping. My understanding from the previous owners is that it has been dripping for years. 

Should it just be replaced or can it possibly be fixed?


----------



## travelover (Jan 16, 2010)

You just need to replace the faucet washer. Google "How to replace a faucet washer".


----------



## mibson (Jan 16, 2010)

travelover said:


> You just need to replace the faucet washer. Google "How to replace a faucet washer".



Thanks!

The google info I got was regarding internal faucets.

My external faucet has a screw inside of the control "tap" (tap=circular control or what I turn to turn on/off the water).

If I turn off the water(water to the entire house), and remove this screw, will this allow me to replace any worn parts? (faucet washer)

Also, is the faucet washer rubber or metal? (as you can tell, my plumbing exp is very mininal) I have soldered coper pipes once.

Or, will I need to remove the entire "tap" or external faucet? (using blow torch etc...)

Note: this tap is 29 years old, and has been dripping for at least 2-8 years (info from previous owners)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## travelover (Jan 16, 2010)

mibson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The google info I got was regarding internal faucets.
> 
> ...



Try this


----------



## mibson (Jan 16, 2010)

travelover said:


> Does it look something like this? If so, just unscrew the big nut on top and this will give you access to the rubber washer, which is probably all worn and cut up. Take what is left of the washer to a hardware or plumbing store and they can match it.



Thanks so much! 

It is not that "old" looking but I suspect the screw I see will allow me to do the same fix.

Im off to find the house shut off for the water, there does not seem to be one for the faucet itself... It is +5C today after weeks of -20 to -30 C here (canada) thank god this didnt cause an pipe to break in the house.


----------



## mibson (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are some pics. After taking the faucet apart I dont know what to do next.

I removed a screw that just holds the plastic control on. So I then, used a wrench to remove another part...

After this, I cant see any washers, the faucet appears to be sealed up to this point (see pics).

I dont want to force the "rotating pin" that controls the on/off , concerned that I might damage it.

Im not sure if I should rotate this "pin" out or if I have to use a torch to completely remove this faucet from the inside of the house.

Ive also attached a pic of the two parts removed so far.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AllProPlumber (Jan 16, 2010)

It looks like you have a frostproof hosebib. To find the washer you have to unthread the shaft that runs down the middle of the hose bib. Shut the water off to the whole house, put just the round plastic handle on the hose bib and turn counter clockwise. The shaft should come out. You will find the rubber washer on the end of the shaft.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 17, 2010)

Its a Woodford frostproof sillcock you have there...

Here's your link to parts info...
Woodford Home - Freezeless Faucets Wall Hydrants and Yard Hydrants


----------



## mibson (Jan 17, 2010)

AllProPlumber said:


> It looks like you have a frostproof hosebib. To find the washer you have to unthread the shaft that runs down the middle of the hose bib. Shut the water off to the whole house, put just the round plastic handle on the hose bib and turn counter clockwise. The shaft should come out. You will find the rubber washer on the end of the shaft.



I have tried this, When I have just the plastic round handle on and turn counter clockwise, I have turned almost has hard as I can with my hand, and it wont come out. I could turn it a bit harder or use "wrench" but when I turn it hard with my hand it creaks and sounds like it is as far as it will go.

Should I turn it harder? is this for sure the way to do it?

Thanks again!


----------



## travelover (Jan 17, 2010)

Will this help?

No-Frost hose bib - Home Repair Forum


----------



## mibson (Jan 17, 2010)

travelover said:


> Will this help?
> 
> No-Frost hose bib - Home Repair Forum



Thanks, I will read this but mine is different , it does not have the vacume breaker assay, so I wonder what else is different. Ill try this and see what happends. I do have the packing nut out, and the step wont come out with hand force...

I wrote an email to woodford with pictures, it is warm here today but it is going to get cold again soon, Im really hoping to get this done today...


----------



## mibson (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I will wait for the woodford response , Im pretty sure this is my case:

" however many hydrant valves have a complex O-ring & spring guide assembly at the base of the Hydrant shaft Some of those are pressed in at the factory and are not field servicable. 
"


----------



## GregC (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, Yes this is a Woodford frost free hose bibb. Thing is the seating washer is set back either 4-6-8-10 or 12" back. This works by shutting the water back in the heated part of your house and if installed correctly it should fall down coming out of the house. This allows it to drain once you turn it off. Since you have water/ice coming from that it surely is frozen back that distance. if you can get to it from inside, use a blow dryer, thawl it out then it will unscrew out counterclockwise. (or wait until spring time) Its frozen, thats why you can not turn it. Then get a new washer/seat and packing should fix you up. Good Luck GregC


----------



## GregC (Jan 17, 2010)

Here ya go...link right to it for ya. GregChttp://http://www.woodfordmfg.com/Woodford/Wall_Faucet_Pages/model-16.html


----------



## mibson (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Greg, 

It is not frozen, it is warmer out the past few days and it is dripping, also I just ran 90 gallons through it to my fish tank,

That link is not working for me...?


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 17, 2010)

Is there a separate shut off ahead of the tap and not requiring shutting down the whole house?

If there is, damage or the hose was not disconnected there could be damage, but that can be repaired easier when it is warmer.

Usually, a shut-off to and exterior tap has a valve ahead of it. If so, shut off the this and open the exterior tap and then go back to the line shut off and slightly open the "bleeder", usually a brass cap with a hole in it, to allow the water to drain our slowly outside as the lower part of the line thaws.

Then you can repair any damage if the initial plumbing was done properly. - This is an annual ritual I go through and put on a styrofoam "bootie" (about $2 at a big box or walmart to prevent any possibility of freezing. With a good freeze free outdoor tap, a "bootie" usually does a great job after the hose is disconnected.


----------



## GregC (Jan 18, 2010)

Try this link, then you will see your model hose bib on left side, its a model #14 or #16 click on one of them to see a pdf detail sheet. Good Luck. GregC

Woodford Mfg. Product Index


----------

